# SR20VE IN SO. CALI Please Help



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Here is the deal, my car just took a crap, about 2 hours before writing this, and i was wondering if there was anyone in the So. Cali area that can get and install a SR20VE, or if you know where i can get one and get it installed, your help would be very appriciated, thanks!!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.sr20development.com

619-69-TURBO

Talk to Chris...he's a cool guy, and can get you what you want.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2003)

*sr20ve*

I will do SR20VE complete swap for $3500 if you can get your car to Sacramento CA.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

whOa...is that including the engine? if not...wut a rip off. geesh.

id try talkin to big tom on the sr20deforum.com. he lives in SD and is a top VE builder. I believe he is still the fastest VE owner. aside from that crazed dude who turbo'd the VE. yikes...that cost a shit!


back to the engine swap...if that price includes the engine, i will be willing to negotiate a smaller price. i live in sacramento and am currently saving. but id rather take my chances with my friends then pay 3500 in labor.

do it for 3g's, including the engine and i will be a repeat customer! i kno some other guys in sac that MIGHT be interested. they are leaning towards the DET, but im tryin to represent the VE! maybe once im a real VE owner...they will see.


email me @ [email protected]. or post again here. thanx


p.s. i can prolly have 3g's ready by january if your down to do it. but if not, im taking my chances...thanx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2003)

thats engine and everything you bring me car pay me money I have your car ready with new engine in a week or so.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My question to you, u12gtir, how do we know that you are legit? Hell, you've only been on the forums less than a month, and have a very low post count. I'm just curious, and also looking to watch out for some of my fellow forum members, so they don't get burned. This is all out of curiosity, so don't take offense.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

im supposed to be meeting up with this guy sometime soon. i too am feelin iffy. but ima try it out and check on this guy. wen i see the stanza...i'll hit yall up.

ps, i normally dont come here. im just on the sr20deforum


----------

